

If you were going to teach programming to your own child, how would you do it?  - NIL8

More specifically, what language or tools would you use?
======
newsisan
Might be worth checking this out, I asked a similar question a few hours ago
and it hit the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1663784>

------
NIL8
Wow! Looks like some great info. Thanks.

